# external speakers low volume



## -si- (Oct 6, 2006)

i have some altec lansing computer speakers, they work fine on my desktop... but when i try to plug them into my toshiba laptop they sound quiet, i get some noise from the side speakers .. but the center speaker(woofer) is barely whispering

the speakers are self powered

the sound card is a 'realtek audio hd' 

could it be the card malfunctoining ?


does this card not work with external speakers ?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Many laptops designed the output for headphone use. The Realtek HD Audio in laptops is designed to work with two channel sound, however the output signal may be a bit weak. You will most likely have to turn up the volume by a good margin if you want any real justice out of them. Also make sure in Audio I/O in the Realtek configuration screen that it is set to 2CH Speakers, not Headphones.


----------



## ge00rge (Oct 6, 2006)

Have you tried to use other external speakers on your laptop?


----------



## -si- (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks for the input

im 99% sure i have all dials on full

"Also make sure in Audio I/O in the Realtek configuration screen that it is set to 2CH Speakers, not Headphones"

i looked uder sound & audio devices in the control panel... i didnt see ' 2 ch speakers' but it was set to external speakers

i tried another set of speakers with no luck ....but they were the same brand, so it still could be a compatibilioty isuue


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

2 CH. speakers and headphones are the same essentially (stereo) - minus the possible subwoofer that on most 2.1 sets are connected to the 2.0 base (usually one of the speakers) anyway with one green jack to (the fr. speakers in jack). Try setting both the realtek systray volume control and the windows volume control to max volume and try both "dektop stero speakers" and headphones" and see whihc one gives you better volume output (make sure wave in the control panel/sounds is also at max). If you're still not getting good volume I would look to a PC card, or USB Creative Labs Audigy 2 unit from newegg.


----------

